# Pto shaft tubing



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Where can I buy some pto tubing, I got a twisted shaft on my 1518 john Deere bush hog


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Are you wanting to shop online? I have tried to find shaft tubing online to no avail. I might not be typing in the right key words.

I can buy the smaller tubing at the local Kubota dealer. Good parts counter and they keep it in stock.

I need a shaft for a 9' Bush Hog offset mower and do not know anyone locally who stocks the tubing in large diameter. Mine is worn out and the grooves bind and will not slide.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I think TSC has lengths of male/female shafting. Probably offshore made, but today what isn't made offshore.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

What sizes do you guys need. What profile ? I should be able to supply your needs. 717.768.7542


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

When I need to repair a drive shaft I just find tubing that will slip over or inside existing tubing and then just weld them together. Be sure you get u-joints in phase(time). It also sounds as if you need to free slip clutch or at least re-adjust it.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

[quote name you need to free slip clutch or at least re-adjust it.
[/quote]

I agree, actually to make it perfectly clear I bought it that way


----------

